# Η Ίντα, η Λούσι... και το κακό συναπάντημα



## Rogerios (May 20, 2009)

Σε κάμποσες γκάφες υποπίπτουν τα σημερινά ΝΕΑ (έκδοση Τετάρτης, 20.5.2009): το πιάτο περιλαμβάνει γκάφες σχετικές με την επιστήμη, τη λογική και, πιθανότατα, και τη μετάφραση. Όλα αυτά σε μια προσπάθεια να παρουσιάσουν την Ίντα (_Darwinius masillae_), δηλ. το απολίθωμα ενός πρωτεύοντος που χρονολογείται στα -47 εκατ. χρόνια και παρουσιάζει ομοιότητες τόσο με τους λεμούριους όσο και με τους πιθήκους. Η αφορμή για το άρθρο ήταν μάλλον η κυκλοφορία σχετικού ντοκιμαντέρ από τον Sir D. Attenborough. Πάμε όμως στο ψητό, έστω και βιαστικά.

Καταρχάς, πρώτη επική γκάφα στην πρώτη σελίδα του ιστοτόπου των ΝΕΩΝ, όπου η είδηση παρουσιάζεται υπό τον τίτλο "βρέθηκε ο κρίκος πιθήκου-ανθρώπου", οπότε ο αναγνώστης (αν ξέρει τα βασικά) θα υποψιαστεί ότι βρέθηκε κάτι παλαιότερο από τον Ορρορίν (_Orrorin tugenensis_, βλ. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orrorin) ή τον Τουμάι (_Sahelanthropus tchadensis_, βλ. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sahelanthropus_tchadensis). Φυσικά, όπως προείπαμε, τίποτε τέτοιο δεν συμβαίνει, απλά ο συντάκτης (ή ο επιμελητής) τα μπέρδεψε (ή, άντε, έκρινε ένα παραπλανητικό τίτλο πιο πιασάρικο).

Στο κυρίως άρθρο (http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=2&artId=4517652), το ωραιότερο το βρίσκουμε προς το τέλος, όπου παρουσιάζεται η άποψη ότι η Ίντα είναι το παλιότερο απολίθωμα πρωτεύοντος: 
"Μέχρι σήμερα το πιο γνωστό απολίθωμα πρωτεύοντος θηλαστικού στον κόσμο ήταν η Λούσι, ένας ανθρωπίδης ηλικίας 3,18 εκατομμυρίων ετών που βρέθηκε στην Αιθιοπία το 1974. Ήταν ο πιο παλιός γνωστός πρόγονος του ανθρώπου και μόνο κατά 40% πλήρης" (υπογράμμιση δική μου).
ΕΕΕ, πώς είπατε κύριε... Τί γίνανε ο Ορρορίν και ο Τουμάι, κάμποσοι αυστραλοπίθηκοι αρχαιότεροι από τη Λούσι... Κι αφού μιλάμε για πρωτεύοντα γενικώς, κι όχι μόνο για ανθρωπίδες, τί έγιναν τα δεκάδες τουλάχιστον είδη προϊστορικών πιθήκων που έχουν ανακαλυφθεί (μεταξύ των οποίων και ο, οπωσδήποτε εθνικόφρων, _Ouranopithecus macedoniensis_, βλ.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ouranopithecus_macedoniensis).
Τα ΝΕΑ όμως δίνουν και λινκ στον σχετικό ιστότοπο (http://www.revealingthelink.com/who-is-ida/), όπου φυσικά τα πράγματα μπαίνουν σε λογικές και ακριβέστερες βάσεις:

"Since Darwin's time, palaeontologists have made important discoveries of fossils that have begun to uncover our prehistoric ancestry. Best known of these fossils is Lucy, a hominid who lived around 3.2 million years ago at the time when our ancestors started walking upright. But before Lucy there are massive gaps in the fossil record, and scientists have only had fragments of fossils to study.
Scientists have long hoped that the Earth might eventually yield an even more ancient fossil that links apes, man and all other primates to the earliest mammals on the planet. Now Ida is rewriting the history of our earliest origins. She is the most complete primate fossil ever found and has proto-anthropoid features, placing her at the base of the anthropoid branch which leads to monkeys, apes, and humans. Here at last, 150 years after the publication of On The Origin of Species, we have the link that connects us directly with the rest of the animal kingdom."

Που τώρα βρήκε ο πατριώτης μας ότι η Λούσι ήταν, προ ανακαλύψεως Ίντας, ο "πιο παλιός γνωστός πρόγονος του ανθρώπου" δεν το ξέρω. Τέλος πάντων. Ίσως ο εκνευρισμός μου να με έκανε περισσότερο από ό,τι πρέπει αυστηρό με το δημοσίευμα των ΝΕΩΝ. Πλην όμως, τα άρθρα εκλαϊκευμένης επιστήμης θέλουν προσοχή... ή μήπως όχι;


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2009)

Πρώτη ομολογία: ένιωσα σαν θύμα των συντακτών του Λερναίου, που διαβάζει, φουσκώνει από υπερηφάνεια, ενδεχομένως προωθεί το κείμενο στο επόμενο θύμα και πάει παρακάτω. Δηλαδή, θα διάβαζα την είδηση εντελώς επιτροχάδην και θα την καταχώνιαζα σε πολύ απόμερη μεριά του μυαλού μου, όπου σύντομα θα ερχόταν να τη σκεπάσει παχύ στρώμα λησμονιάς αν δεν εμφανίζονταν επαναλήψεις της είδησης να την ανασύρουν σε πιο φωτεινά διαμερίσματα.

Δεν θα διαπίστωνα καμιά ανακρίβεια και δεν θα έκανα καμιά προσπάθεια επικύρωσης των πληροφοριών. Μετά κόπου είχα βάλει τις μάχες των Περσικών πολέμων και τις χρονολογίες τους στη σειρά, σιγά μην έδινα τόση σημασία σε τόοοσο παλιούς προγόνους μας. (Αυτά και άλλες σκέψεις ως χρήσιμος παραλληλισμός με τα διάφορα άλλα λάθη ή παραμύθια που κυκλοφορούν και το πόσο διαφορετικά αντιδρά ο καθένας μας.)

Και σε σχέση με τις διαφορετικές αντιδράσεις:
Αυτή η «Ίντα», δηλαδή Άιντα, αλλά τη διαβάζω ίντα επειδή μου θύμισε Κρήτη, δεν είναι το αγγλικό της Ίδης; (Του πιο ψηλού βουνού, που το λεν και Ψηλορείτη;) Όχι, δεν θα έλεγα να τη μεταγράψουμε Ίδη — ούτε τη Λούσι την κάναμε Λουκία. Αλλά μήπως Άιντα; Ή θα μπερδευτούμε με την Αΐντα;

(Δευτερεύον, αλλά αντέδρασε το αγγλικό μου style sheet: Αφού δεν έγραψες στα ελληνικά τον Ατένμπορο, στα αγγλικά θα ήταν Sir David Attenborough (δηλ. γράφουμε ολόκληρο το βαφτιστικό του, όπως και ποτέ δεν λέμε Sir Attenborough) αν δεν ήταν τώρα Lord Attenborough, λόρδος Ατένμπορο.)


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 20, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Η αφορμή για το άρθρο ήταν μάλλον η κυκλοφορία σχετικού ντοκιμαντέρ από τον Sir D. Attenborough. Πάμε όμως στο ψητό, έστω και βιαστικά.
> 
> Καταρχάς, πρώτη επική γκάφα στην πρώτη σελίδα του ιστοτόπου των ΝΕΩΝ, όπου η είδηση παρουσιάζεται υπό τον τίτλο "βρέθηκε ο κρίκος πιθήκου-ανθρώπου", οπότε ο αναγνώστης (αν ξέρει τα βασικά) θα υποψιαστεί ότι βρέθηκε κάτι παλαιότερο από τον Ορρορίν (_Orrorin tugenensis_, βλ. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orrorin) ή τον Τουμάι (_Sahelanthropus tchadensis_,



Από το σημερινό BBC είναι το άρθρο ενόψει του ντοκιμαντέρ που θα προβάλει σε λίγες μέρες
The fossil, nicknamed Ida, is claimed to be a "missing link" between today's higher primates - monkeys, apes and humans - and more distant relatives. 
Αλλά στη συνέχεια λέει μακάρι να ήταν.


----------



## Rogerios (May 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και σε σχέση με τις διαφορετικές αντιδράσεις:
> Αυτή η «Ίντα», δηλαδή Άιντα, αλλά τη διαβάζω ίντα επειδή μου θύμισε Κρήτη, δεν είναι το αγγλικό της Ίδης; (Του πιο ψηλού βουνού, που το λεν και Ψηλορείτη;) Όχι, δεν θα έλεγα να τη μεταγράψουμε Ίδη — ούτε τη Λούσι την κάναμε Λουκία. Αλλά μήπως Άιντα; Ή θα μπερδευτούμε με την Αΐντα;
> 
> (Δευτερεύον, αλλά αντέδρασε το αγγλικό μου style sheet: Αφού δεν έγραψες στα ελληνικά τον Ατένμπορο, στα αγγλικά θα ήταν Sir David Attenborough (δηλ. γράφουμε ολόκληρο το βαφτιστικό του, όπως και ποτέ δεν λέμε Sir Attenborough) αν δεν ήταν τώρα Lord Attenborough, λόρδος Ατένμπορο.)



1. Για το αν είναι Άιντα ή Ίντα ή κάτι άλλο: θα πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε κάποιον καλό γνώστη της Νορβηγικής: το ονοματάκι της το έλαβε από τον Νορβηγό παλαιοντολόγο Jørn Hurum ο οποίος την μελέτησε (Ida λένε και την κόρη του επιστήμονα). Υπέθεσα ότι είναι πιθανότερο να προφέρεται Ίντα, αλλά αυτό μένει να επιβεβαιωθεί. 

2. Μερσί για την επισήμανση ως προς το πώς πρέπει να γράφεται το όνομα ενός σερ.

3. Τα ΝΕΑ μάλλον μπερδεύουν τους αδελφούς Attenborough:
«"Ο Δαρβίνος θα ενθουσιαζόταν. Αυτό το απολίθωμα μάς λέει ποιοι είμαστε και από πού προερχόμαστε", δηλώνει ο Ρίτσαρντ Ατένμπορο, ο οποίος πρόκειται να παρουσιάσει το σχετικό ντοκιμαντέρ στη βρετανική τηλεόραση. 
... "Αυτό το μικρό ον θα μας δείξει τη σχέση μας με τα υπόλοιπα θηλαστικά. Αυτό μας συνδέει απευθείας μαζί τους" δήλωσε ο Ρίτσαρντ Ατένμπορο, ο βραβευμένος σκηνοθέτης της ταινίας «Γκάντι» και παρουσιαστής στο ΒΒC σειράς ντοκιμαντέρ.» 

Δεν νομίζω ότι από πουθενά προκύπτει εμπλοκή του Lord Richard Attenborough στο θέμα· το ντοκιμαντέρ το παρουσιάζει ο αδερφός του Sir David Attenborough. Το αντίθετο δεν θα ήταν και πολύ λογικό (άλλωστε, έχει παρουσιάσει ποτέ ντοκιμαντέρ και ο Ρίτσαρντ;).


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2009)

Το βαφτιστικό όνομα Ida προέρχεται, έτσι κι αλλιώς, από το νορβηγικό, σύμφωνα τουλάχιστον με την Wikipedia (κλαψ κλαψ οι Κρητικοί), αλλά και, σύμφωνα με το φιλμάκι στον σύνδεσμο του tsioutsiou, δεν φαίνεται να το προφέρουν σαν το αγγλικό όνομα. Εκεί ο *σερ Ντέιβιντ* σέβεται τη νορβηγική προφορά και λέει Ίντα (χαρά οι Κρητικοί). (Συγγνώμη για το μπέρδεμα με τον λόρδο, είχα απομακρυνθεί από τον δικό σου «Sir D.» και ήμουν στο πολύπαθο των _Νέων_. Τα ονόματά τους πάντως τα μπέρδεψα κι εγώ, για την ακρίβεια πάντα τα μπερδεύω. Μόνο από τη φάτσα τούς ξεχωρίζω.)


----------



## Rogerios (May 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> τη διαβάζω ίντα επειδή μου θύμισε Κρήτη, δεν είναι το αγγλικό της Ίδης; (Του πιο ψηλού βουνού, που το λεν και Ψηλορείτη;)





nickel said:


> Το βαφτιστικό όνομα Ida προέρχεται, έτσι κι αλλιώς, από το νορβηγικό, σύμφωνα τουλάχιστον με την Wikipedia (κλαψ κλαψ οι Κρητικοί), αλλά και, σύμφωνα με το φιλμάκι στον σύνδεσμο του tsioutsiou, δεν φαίνεται να το προφέρουν σαν το αγγλικό όνομα. Εκεί ο *σερ Ντέιβιντ* σέβεται τη νορβηγική προφορά και λέει Ίντα (χαρά οι Κρητικοί).



:)Είσθε σίγουρος, κύριέ μου ότι αυτό το "χαρά οι Κρητικοί" περιλαμβάνει οπωσδήποτε όλους τους Κρητικούς; 
Τέσπα, άμα ξεχνάς να μπαζώνεις τακτικά την ψηλότερη κορυφή στα Λευκά Όρη αυτά παθαίνεις: ο Ψηλορείτης εξακολουθεί να καταγράφεται ως η ψηλότερη κορυφή της Κρήτης!


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2009)

Για να ξεμπερδέψουμε τους αδερφούς Ατενμπορο ('η Άτενμπρο για όσους επιμένουν να το παίζουν άρτι αφιχθέντες από το Καίμπριτζ), ο μεγαλύτερος είναι ο Ρίτσαρντ, ηθοποιός και σκηνοθέτης, πρώην σερ και νυν βαρώνος (επομένως τον αποκαλούν λόρδο). Ο μικρότερος είναι ο σερ Ντέιβιντ, φυσιοδίφης, παρουσιαστής, ντοκυμενταρίστας, πρώην διευθυντής του μπιμπισί. Ο πρώτος έχει περάσει στη σύνταξη λόγω ηλικίας, ο δεύτερος ακόμα αντέχει αλλά όλο λένε ότι η σειρά που ετοιμάζει τώρα είναι το κύκνειο άσμα (κι όλο ετοιμάζει κι άλλη). 
Για την Ίντα τι να πει κανείς; Και τι να πει η κόρη αυτουνού που την ονόμασε;


----------



## Rogerios (May 21, 2009)

Οφείλω να ζητήσω δημοσίως συγγνώμη για το τελικά παρεξηγήσιμο σχόλιο υπ' αριθ. 6. Η διάθεσή μου ήταν εντελώς χιουμοριστική (και είχα την απλοϊκή βεβαιότητα ότι οι δεσμοί αίματος με την Κρήτη μπορούσαν να αποτελούν τη νομιμοποιητική βάση για τέτοια αστεία). A posteriori συνειδητοποίησα ότι το σχόλιο θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί διχαστικό και προσβλητικό. 

:)(και δεν είναι ώρα να ανοίξουμε και καμιά βεντέτα)


----------



## Palavra (May 21, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> A posteriori συνειδητοποίησα ότι το σχόλιο θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί διχαστικό και προσβλητικό.


Όχι ότι είμαι και εκπρόσωπος των απανταχού Κρητικών, εγώ πάντως δεν προσβλήθηκα-εντάξει η πολιτική ορθότητα αλλά να μην το παρακάνουμε :) Πού την έχω τη μαχαίρα, πού την έχω τη μαχαίρα...


----------

